
Apple Adds VP8 Support for WebRTC to Safari Technology Preview Release 68 - skunkworker
In today&#x27;s Safari Technology Preview 68 Apple added VP8 support for WebRTC.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.apple.com&#x2F;safari&#x2F;technology-preview&#x2F;release-notes&#x2F;<p>WebRTC<p>Added VP8 support to WebRTC<p>Added support for IceCandidate stats<p>Added support for reporting “display composited video frames” 
through the VideoPlaybackQuality object<p>Added support for RTCPeerConnection.generateCertificate<p>Added support for RTCConfiguration.certificates<p>Implemented error handler of MediaRecorder
======
rakic
Also: support for dark mode via prefers-color-scheme CSS property, and <input
type=color>.

------
glhaynes
I take that to mean that VP8 works only in WebRTC contexts, i.e. you can't
click a VP8 video embedded as normal in an HTML document and have it play. But
I haven't tested it myself.

~~~
skunkworker
So far I've been unable to get a player to play Vp8 content but I'll keep on
tinkering.

------
ishanr
but still no fix for the sped up audio issue :(

